# 2 pics of Trinity Ridge, Idaho



## Idaho21 (Aug 16, 2009)

I took these pictures yesterday while up fishing at Big Roaring Lake. The Trinity Mountains are one of my favorite places in Idaho.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful all around scenery. I could see why it is your favorite in Idaho. I personally would like to see these shots in color than in B&W. I can imagine the mixture of colors in these shots. All in all, beautiful.


----------



## Yemme (Aug 16, 2009)

I would love to see these in color... Nice b/w though.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the first shot best. I think because this one has more details suited to a B&W photo, with the visible land creases and the distant trees are more visible as trees. The second shot, while nice, I feel would be better suited for color; the color would bring out the distant trees better. Both are very nice though.


----------



## ben. (Aug 18, 2009)

Yemme said:


> I would love to see these in color... Nice b/w though.



Do you have these pictures in color maybe??


----------



## Idaho21 (Aug 18, 2009)

I do. I can post them here in a bit.


----------



## Idaho21 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here are the same pics in color.


----------



## jbylake (Aug 23, 2009)

Although I love working in B&W, pic 2 really jumps out with detail in color.
Very Nice!


----------

